# shoulder problems



## old builder (Aug 12, 2021)

I hurt my left shoulder July 6. Pain was terrible for two and a half weeks, then let up. I had made an appt. with ortho. Went for MRI and went back for results yesterday. Partial tear of rotator cuff and partial tear of bicep. Doc said he really didn't want to cut on me. He said I would be down for at least 6 months. On my first appt. , he said you lift weights and I said yes for over 50 years.  When I went for the first appt. I couldn't raise my left elbow  above parallel with the floor. I couldn't touch the top of my head, my shoulder was locked and I had no strength, I couldn't hold a one lb. wt. with my arm straight out.

I started lifting two weeks ago and now I can my arm almost normal. I asked if I would get strength back  and he said I might get some. Not what I wanted to hear but I will keep lifting what I can, I've never been a quitter. I bummed out but I ain't down.
 Anyone else had luck with gaining strength back?
oldbuilder


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 12, 2021)

Definitely following this. Shoulders are my nemesis.


----------



## flenser (Aug 12, 2021)

I got close to 100% on my left shoulder after surgery for a full thickness RC tear. It took a year, but it did come back. When it was fully healed I promptly tore the other shoulder, dumb ass that I am. 

It's a partial tear (so says my PT), and so far no amount of therapy has improved strength where the tear is problematic. I've gotten better at working around it, but without surgery I don't believe it will ever be anywhere close to 100%.

Anyway, I recommend you get a second opinion. Surgeon skills and opinions span a wide range these days.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 12, 2021)

I do physical therapy for my rotators every day to maintain since my tear.

Recently I used bpc-157 and have made significant progress toward being 100% pain free.


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 12, 2021)

Not exactly a reply to your question, but when you can train more, are *hungry* to train more, but still hear your shoulder(s) talking to you, you (may) be more comfortable Benching with one of those "multi-grip" barbells ... or by using dbs with a parallel grip.  Even reaching back to hold the bar while Squatting can be affected by shoulder problems.  I have a SSB, SafetySquatBar, at home, but if you are in a commercial gym they probably have a Hack Squat machine that uses the same padded yoke concept.

My L shoulder is bad, my R one is worse, but all was not lost after I contracted Oldtimers Disease.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 12, 2021)

@rawdeal made some excellent points.  Just keep training.  Find a way to work around it.  There are some many options available now between all the different bars and machines that I'm confident you can find something that works.  I hurt my shoulder over a year ago.  I never had it diagnosed but I think it was a partial labrum tear.  I couldn't do any type of flat benching at all.  I found that I could do steep incline and over head pressing and I have been doing that exclusively for the past year.  I've just started doing some light flat dumbbell pressing again and my should is holding up well.  Just keep going, keep training, find what you can do and hit it hard.  Best of luck figuring this out and in your recovery.


----------



## flenser (Aug 12, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> Not exactly a reply to your question, but when you can train more, are *hungry* to train more, but still hear your shoulder(s) talking to you, you (may) be more comfortable Benching with one of those "multi-grip" barbells ... or by using dbs with a parallel grip.  Even reaching back to hold the bar while Squatting can be affected by shoulder problems.  I have a SSB, SafetySquatBar, at home, but if you are in a commercial gym they probably have a Hack Squat machine that uses the same padded yoke concept.
> 
> My L shoulder is bad, my R one is worse, but all was not lost after I contracted Oldtimers Disease.



I love my Swiss bar. Bench and overhead press would be impossible for me without it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2021)

I’m a big believer in nandrolone. It’s the best for shoulders to  repair wear and tear damage. It did wonders for my shoulders. For me deca honestly  fixed what ever issues I was having even years after using it my shoulders fell brand new .


----------



## old builder (Aug 12, 2021)

Appreciate the replies. I have no intentions of quitting. I have a huge insulated garage (2200 sq. ft.) behind my house and I have a gym in one section, nothing fancy , but everything I need. When I started lifting in 1970  the only gym I could find within 40 miles only had free weights,  that's what I cut my teeth on and that's what I like. I have a power rack with pull up bars, a dip rack, a smith machine that I do cable work on, tricep pushdowns, high cable and low cable.
Rawdeal, I have a safety squat bar.
Trendkill, I started having bad shoulder pain, same shoulder,  around 2000, never took time off word to see about it, just lived with the pain. I could also do heavy incline benches and heavy incline dumbell benches, it hurt but I did them. When I was scheduled for my second back surgery in 2008, I went to an ortho. about my shoulder and I had a complete labrum tear. I got the doc to schedule my shoulder surgery for the week after I got out of the hospital from back surgery. I wanted my down time to be as short as possible and get it all done at once and get back to lifting.  When I started back lifting I started  benching the 45 lb. bar and went up 5 lbs. each workout until I benched 325 lbs. I didn't want to push my luck any further so I never went that high again.
Bro Bundy, I wouldn't know where to find either of those but thanks for info. I am not asking for sources,  just stating a fact.
good luck to everyone who is dealing with an injury, we all know it is just part of the iron game.
oldbuilder


----------



## snake (Aug 12, 2021)

Brother, I feel for ya. Injuries suck the big one and as we get older, they take longer to heal. Personally, I'd go under the knife, get it fixed and there's a good chance the Ortho will clean up some things missed by the imaging. Sure you have the down time but it's no different than you've been told already. End game is an almost new shoulder. I'd feel bad if I nursed a small tear, didn't get it fixed only to blow a bigger hole in my boat later.


----------



## old builder (Aug 12, 2021)

I hear ya snake. I'm still processing options. At this point I have hardly any pain and am lifting normal only not as strong in left arm. If I start having significant pain I will go and ask for surgery.
On the other hand, if I get it fixed I will be back to normal in both arms. I know I will lose muscle in the six to eight month recovery and at 73 it won't be easy getting it back. I know muscle shouldn't be important at my age, but when you have had it most of your life it's as much a part of who you are as lifting is.
I appreciate the comments.
oldbuilder


----------



## GSgator (Aug 14, 2021)

Fuck man sorry to hear I pretty much also got similar news last Tuesday. I also need my clavicle bone shaved down. I’m going to pull the trigger on my surgery around December. I can’t imagine being in a sling for 8 weeks and down and out for 6 months till I can even begin PT 😩


----------



## CJ (Aug 14, 2021)

GSgator said:


> Fuck man sorry to hear I pretty much also got similar news last Tuesday. I also need my clavicle bone shaved down. I’m going to pull the trigger on my surgery around December. I can’t imagine being in a sling for 8 weeks and down and out for 6 months till I can even begin PT 😩


My gf had her acromion shaved down, she wasn't out that long. Not the clavicle, but still the AC joint area, so I'm assuming it's similar? 

On the plus side, she said it was soooo worth it, she had a pretty bad impingement.


----------



## old builder (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks GSgator, I understand being bummed out about the 6 month down time, that is why I  am hesitant about surgery. As I said that is why I had shoulder surgery so soon after back surgery. I wanted both to heal at the same time. It was tough but I would do it again if I had to. I had a walking cane in my right hand and my left arm was in a sling. I'm sure at 73 six months can cause a lot of muscle atrophy. I am in just a little pain and I am getting some strength back. I am doing my normal workout. I train hard for one and a half hours five to six days a week.
I wish you the best with your shoulder.
old builder


----------



## dirtys1x (Aug 31, 2021)

Be careful with your shoulders. These are sensitive areas and once they’re done for.. they’re done for. Surgical procedures leads to lifelong mobility and sensitivity issues.

go slow, or you will end up under the knife and you won’t really ever be the same. It may also help to substitute out certain lifts that cause twinges of pain. Try finding variations in which are more comfortable and definitely work in dynamic stretching that incorporates shoulder mobility. Look up baseball stretches for pitchers.


----------



## Beserker (Sep 4, 2021)

I would personally heal these injuries on my own rather than surgery if I was your age… not sure if you’ve gone through with it yet.  I believe 3 months careful rehab and natural healing is better than going under the knife… how are you doing now ?


----------



## old builder (Sep 6, 2021)

beserker, I do not plan on having surgery unless absolutely necessary. I had surgery on the same shoulder in 2008 for complete labrum tear. As you say at my age it would probably be a long recoup period and I don't want to loose that lifting time. my ortho also said he didn't want to operate unless it gets worse, because of the set back for me. I also have a partial bicep tear he would fix.
He could tell how much I love lifting and kept saying he was impressed. I am working out 5 to 6 days a week and other than the weights being lighter it is business as usual.
thanks for your reply
old builder


----------



## wotmeworry (Nov 6, 2021)

old builder said:


> I hurt my left shoulder July 6. Pain was terrible for two and a half weeks, then let up. I had made an appt. with ortho. Went for MRI and went back for results yesterday. Partial tear of rotator cuff and partial tear of bicep. Doc said he really didn't want to cut on me. He said I would be down for at least 6 months. On my first appt. , he said you lift weights and I said yes for over 50 years.  When I went for the first appt. I couldn't raise my left elbow  above parallel with the floor. I couldn't touch the top of my head, my shoulder was locked and I had no strength, I couldn't hold a one lb. wt. with my arm straight out.
> 
> I started lifting two weeks ago and now I can my arm almost normal. I asked if I would get strength back  and he said I might get some. Not what I wanted to hear but I will keep lifting what I can, I've never been a quitter. I bummed out but I ain't down.
> Anyone else had luck with gaining strength back?


old builder, my shoulder twinges just reading this.
I had a similar partial cuff tear (probably still do) and get pain with certain movements (no dips, careful pushing up from chairs etc).
My solution has been to give up overhead presses and just do cable lateral raises for side delts; palm up front raises for anterior delts.  No bench presses but dumbbell presses ok (just not too deep).
I am 62 and my shoulders are growing again with these exercises rather than the forced breaks I endured before.
One annoying thing, if I fall asleep on my back with arms across my chest, I sometimes get spasms where I externally rotate my arms out suddenly, which twinges my shoulders.
As we age we get more special.


----------



## GSgator (Nov 6, 2021)

I’m kinda having second thoughts on my shoulder surgery coming up on Dec 3.
My procedure will be 
Left ARTHROSCOPIC ROTATOR CUFF repair possible ARTHROSCOPIC long head biceps Tenodesis mini-open distal clavicle excision. I really have zero pain and recently with lack of good help I’m helping in the field. 90% of my work is all shoulders and I have zero  limitations  Because I feel zero pain.
Last summer I had my right clavicle surgery and it wasn’t shit no rehab. Discomfort for a few weeks and I was limited for a month.
This one he is saying will have me down for half a year and I’m a sling for 6-8 weeks WTF. I’m also hoping it doesn’t F things up. This doctor is a really good surgeon and comes with lots of references .


----------



## old builder (Nov 6, 2021)

wotmeworry,

my left shoulder isn't bothering me too much. I have a little pain benching and dipping.
I am having lots of pain in my right shoulder when I do anything in my gym. I have a clicking sound when I move it around. the ortho gave me a shot of cortisone in it when I was in for results of mri on left shoulder, but the shot didn't work and the shoulder has become increasingly worse. I will be going back to get them to do an mri in the right shoulder to find out what is torn in it. lately my chest workout consist of doing  pushups off a bar set about 2 ft. from the floor. I am going to work in some dumbell benches next chest day. at my age (73} I should probably quit, but I don't want to and I just walk out my back door into my gym. one of the worst things is trying to sleep with two bad shoulders and a bad back, but as they say if your going to be crazy, you better be tough.
good luck with your shoulder.

old builder


----------



## old builder (Nov 6, 2021)

gsgator,

that sucks. when I had surgery on the complete labrum tear I was out for almost a year. I started doing pushups before the year was up. I had also just had a second back surgery.
it's a tough decision but the shoulder will tell you when and if it has to be done. best of luck to you.
old builder


----------



## Bumpygooch (Nov 6, 2021)

I exploded my rt shoulder last year benching.  Supraspinatus and infraspinatus torn off ans retracted to the humerus.  Massive, full thickness tear AND type 2 SLAP tear.  2 weeks post op right back to banging(one arm and legs).  10 months post op and all size is back, almost all strength.  External rotation is still pretty shit, though.  Now I’m faced with the left shoulder needing to get cut, partial tear rotator cuff and “suspicious” labrum tear.  I rehabbed this same shoulder prior to blowing up the other, 7 months of no pressing, finally able to press after that.  I’m not prepared to fuck around for 7 months again dancing around surgery when I can get cut and be back in 12 weeks.  Had spine surgery in 2017, too 😮, so, I’m not scared of getting cut.  Training with a really shitty shoulder becomes challenging to the point of frustration.  The movements I’m able to do anymore are severely limited, I wasn’t even able to pin press with a neutral grip nar today.  All chest movements are severely shortened ROM and accessories are limited ROM cable flies or machine fly, that’s about it.  I’m tired of it, so, I’m opting to get cut.  That’s what it comes down to, pain management and your ability to cope with the limited training.


----------



## wotmeworry (Nov 7, 2021)

old builder said:


> wotmeworry,
> 
> my left shoulder isn't bothering me too much. I have a little pain benching and dipping.
> I am having lots of pain in my right shoulder when I do anything in my gym. I have a clicking sound when I move it around. the ortho gave me a shot of cortisone in it when I was in for results of mri on left shoulder, but the shot didn't work and the shoulder has become increasingly worse. I will be going back to get them to do an mri in the right shoulder to find out what is torn in it. lately my chest workout consist of doing  pushups off a bar set about 2 ft. from the floor. I am going to work in some dumbell benches next chest day. at my age (73} I should probably quit, but I don't want to and I just walk out my back door into my gym. one of the worst things is trying to sleep with two bad shoulders and a bad back, but as they say if your going to be crazy, you better be tough.
> ...


Snap on the sleeping issue ... harder to find positions that don't hurt.

A surgeon told me that retreating from working a bad shoulder would likely make it worse.  It is a joint that relies on muscles for stability, so needs at least a maintenance level of work.  The trick is to do the right exercises through a safe range of motion and appropriate volume.  Sadly, almost too much judgement for someone inclined to go hard (if some is good, then more must be better!)

No dips, no flyes, no overhead presses.  
Strict lateral raises (prone and standing dumbbell; cable), front delt raises, machine reverse flyes have worked for me.  Still get cuff pain, but less often, and can still do dumbbell chest presses.  If I want to keep lifting (and I do) then ego has to be ruled by wisdom ... not what I lift but what mass I retain.  Keep clear about risk and reward with each movement.

I had shoulder surgery years back (just sub-acromium decompression and bursa removal for tendon space) but I wish that I hadn't - swapped one pain for another and could have managed the issue better with exercise, I think.

Good luck with your shoulder.  Worth continuing if you can ... muscle mass important to general well-being as we clock up the years.


----------



## wotmeworry (Nov 7, 2021)

GSgator said:


> I’m kinda having second thoughts on my shoulder surgery coming up on Dec 3.
> My procedure will be
> Left ARTHROSCOPIC ROTATOR CUFF repair possible ARTHROSCOPIC long head biceps Tenodesis mini-open distal clavicle excision. I really have zero pain and recently with lack of good help I’m helping in the field. 90% of my work is all shoulders and I have zero  limitations  Because I feel zero pain.
> Last summer I had my right clavicle surgery and it wasn’t shit no rehab. Discomfort for a few weeks and I was limited for a month.
> This one he is saying will have me down for half a year and I’m a sling for 6-8 weeks WTF. I’m also hoping it doesn’t F things up. This doctor is a really good surgeon and comes with lots of references .


My only experience is as a patient (with simpler shoulder surgery than what you face) but I wish that I hadn't had mine (swapped one pain for another).  If you don't feel pain or limitations then you might risk losing more than you gain.  Again, I am not a surgeon.  Counter to that is if your chances of successful surgery go down significantly if you wait ... so the surgeon's call (of course, he is the one who gets paid only if you go under the knife).


----------



## Pooh6369 (Nov 7, 2021)

Had proximal bicep and torn rotator cuff surgery couple weeks ago. Starting PT this week, Gotti be in this fuckin sling for 4 more weeks. Looking at 3-4 months to start training again.
  The hard part is staying patient and not overdoing it. Staying on TRT, got some Drol and EQ ready to go when giving the all clear!!!


----------



## old builder (Nov 8, 2021)

I know I should drop dips,  but I really like them. If I could do only one exercise for upper body it would be weighted dips, they hit so many muscles, but I make let up on them.

pooh, I hope you make a fast complete recovery.

old builder


----------



## bmxdork (Nov 20, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> Not exactly a reply to your question, but when you can train more, are *hungry* to train more, but still hear your shoulder(s) talking to you, you (may) be more comfortable Benching with one of those "multi-grip" barbells ... or by using dbs with a parallel grip.  Even reaching back to hold the bar while Squatting can be affected by shoulder problems.  I have a SSB, SafetySquatBar, at home, but if you are in a commercial gym they probably have a Hack Squat machine that uses the same padded yoke concept.
> 
> My L shoulder is bad, my R one is worse, but all was not lost after I contracted Oldtimers Disease.


I thought I was the only one out there who experienced shoulder pain simply grabbing the bar doing squats. I've also been trying every tutorial and youtube video out there to eliminate shoulder pain while benching. Maybe it's time at 54 to just give up on the barbell and go stricktly dumbell. I'm not 100% sure I know what a safety squat bar is, but I'll look into that now also. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## wotmeworry (Nov 20, 2021)

bmxdork said:


> I thought I was the only one out there who experienced shoulder pain simply grabbing the bar doing squats. I've also been trying every tutorial and youtube video out there to eliminate shoulder pain while benching. Maybe it's time at 54 to just give up on the barbell and go stricktly dumbell. I'm not 100% sure I know what a safety squat bar is, but I'll look into that now also. Thanks for the insight!


I liked SSB squats: more upright, easier on shoulders and more quad emphasis (so I added reverse lunges to hit glutes more).  

I have since swapped SSB squats for belt squats which might work for you, too (using a dip belt with a barbell on a power rack and a couple of step-stands, just lift off one end on the chain and squat).  No load on shoulders or back, just quads and glutes.  I can get 5 and a half plates on the bar and then hang a dumbbell to add more when I run out of bar.


----------



## bmxdork (Nov 28, 2021)

That's very timely advice, because just this week a jury rigged my lifting belt with chains in the front and back. I then hooked into the low cable pulley from the leg extension machine and tried squatting in that fashion. I'm going to try your approach, I knew there was another way, I just couldn't envision it.

Thanks!


----------



## wotmeworry (Nov 30, 2021)

One thing to watch with belt squats: make sure the belt is low enough (on your pelvis) to avoid shear force on your lower back ... think hipster jeans.  That is where the dip belt is good - easy to hang over your hips.


----------



## eazy (Nov 30, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Had proximal bicep and torn rotator cuff surgery couple weeks ago. Starting PT this week, Gotti be in this fuckin sling for 4 more weeks. Looking at 3-4 months to start training again.
> The hard part is staying patient and not overdoing it. Staying on TRT, got some Drol and EQ ready to go when giving the all clear!!!


How bad did it hurt after the surgery was over? for how long?

If I don't tell the anesthesiologist I took tren a and test c will I die?


----------



## Pooh6369 (Nov 30, 2021)

The first 2 weeks I had a plastic brace arm was in. "L" position. 
  From week 2 till now I was supposed to start PT but it's a workman's comp claim, everything moves so slow. 
  I started my own PT watching YouTube videos, and keeping my arm in the sling when done, I see the Orthopedic next Monday, should be officially off the sling and back to work. 
  As for pain it was the worst week 3-4 when they removed the plastic brace. I had more movement so it was really bothering me. To the point I thought I tore it again. 
  But what I stopped doing after the 2nd week was icing it every few hours. One I started back to routinely icing it felt much better. So after I did my PT, I iced it to keep inflammation down. My range of motion has improved. Still hurt not full range yet but just coming up on 6 weeks, didn't expect to be pain free yet.
  Just using rubber bands to give blood to biceps and shoulders. Hopefully I can return to the gym next weeks and start off slowly.


----------



## wotmeworry (Dec 1, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> The first 2 weeks I had a plastic brace arm was in. "L" position.
> From week 2 till now I was supposed to start PT but it's a workman's comp claim, everything moves so slow.
> I started my own PT watching YouTube videos, and keeping my arm in the sling when done, I see the Orthopedic next Monday, should be officially off the sling and back to work.
> As for pain it was the worst week 3-4 when they removed the plastic brace. I had more movement so it was really bothering me. To the point I thought I tore it again.
> ...


Good luck with your rehab.  Remember, the risks are really skewed towards doing less ... if you do too little, you take a bit longer; if you do too much, you risk a major setback.  I learnt that the hard way.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Dec 1, 2021)

wotmeworry said:


> Good luck with your rehab.  Remember, the risks are really skewed towards doing less ... if you do too little, you take a bit longer; if you do too much, you risk a major setback.  I learnt that the hard way.


Definitely right my repaired cuff shakes with using the band after 7 weeks. Not planning on loading it up at all. Gonna have to go to the ladies part of the gym where the 5-10lbs are 😁. Take it slow!!!


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 4, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m a big believer in nandrolone. It’s the best for shoulders to  repair wear and tear damage. It did wonders for my shoulders. For me deca honestly  fixed what ever issues I was having even years after using it my shoulders fell brand new .


Are you sure about this? I've been running 600mgs week for some time and honestly my shoulders only feel better after I do specific work for them.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 4, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Definitely right my repaired cuff shakes with using the band after 7 weeks. Not planning on loading it up at all. Gonna have to go to the ladies part of the gym where the 5-10lbs are 😁. Take it slow!!!


Remember no one gives a fuck about you but you. Meaning, there is no shame in using appropriate weight for your needs.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 4, 2021)

old builder said:


> wotmeworry,
> 
> my left shoulder isn't bothering me too much. I have a little pain benching and dipping.
> I am having lots of pain in my right shoulder when I do anything in my gym. I have a clicking sound when I move it around. the ortho gave me a shot of cortisone in it when I was in for results of mri on left shoulder, but the shot didn't work and the shoulder has become increasingly worse. I will be going back to get them to do an mri in the right shoulder to find out what is torn in it. lately my chest workout consist of doing  pushups off a bar set about 2 ft. from the floor. I am going to work in some dumbell benches next chest day. at my age (73} I should probably quit, but I don't want to and I just walk out my back door into my gym. one of the worst things is trying to sleep with two bad shoulders and a bad back, but as they say if your going to be crazy, you better be tough.
> ...


Y and T should be done daily along with external rotations use a small weight and never increase the weight Also I like to grab a.band and the movement is like rotating the band over my head and ending with arms and band behind my body then back over my head then back behind body. Do these daily and twice the load on days you work chest or shoulders as a warmup thank me later.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Are you sure about this? I've been running 600mgs week for some time and honestly my shoulders only feel better after I do specific work for them.


I wouldnt have said it if i didnt mean it..I dont know what kind of damage u have all i know is it helps me a ton


----------



## GSgator (Dec 4, 2021)

I’m strait out of surgery guys good news is there was no bicep tendon damage. Bad news this freaking sling sucks lol and I have a feeling this will be a hella lengthy recovery.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 4, 2021)

Heal up brother! Glad the surgery went well and that the damage wasn't worse!


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 4, 2021)

old builder said:


> beserker, I do not plan on having surgery unless absolutely necessary. I had surgery on the same shoulder in 2008 for complete labrum tear. As you say at my age it would probably be a long recoup period and I don't want to loose that lifting time. my ortho also said he didn't want to operate unless it gets worse, because of the set back for me. I also have a partial bicep tear he would fix.
> He could tell how much I love lifting and kept saying he was impressed. I am working out 5 to 6 days a week and other than the weights being lighter it is business as usual.
> thanks for your reply
> old builder



For your age; 5-6 might be too much. I am 47 and force myself to take a rest day like Saturday. We were created to rest at least 1-2 days from our work/workouts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 4, 2021)

GSgator said:


> I’m kinda having second thoughts on my shoulder surgery coming up on Dec 3.
> My procedure will be
> Left ARTHROSCOPIC ROTATOR CUFF repair possible ARTHROSCOPIC long head biceps Tenodesis mini-open distal clavicle excision. I really have zero pain and recently with lack of good help I’m helping in the field. 90% of my work is all shoulders and I have zero limitations Because I feel zero pain.
> Last summer I had my right clavicle surgery and it wasn’t shit no rehab. Discomfort for a few weeks and I was limited for a month.
> This one he is saying will have me down for half a year and I’m a sling for 6-8 weeks WTF. I’m also hoping it doesn’t F things up. This doctor is a really good surgeon and comes with lots of references .



My trainer always has me do a lot if pliometric exercises for joints, tendons and ligaments to avoid those issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 4, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Y and T should be done daily along with external rotations use a small weight and never increase the weight Also I like to grab a.band and the movement is like rotating the band over my head and ending with arms and band behind my body then back over my head then back behind body. Do these daily and twice the load on days you work chest or shoulders as a warmup thank me later.



I like to call there full body extension band pulls - trainer also has me do these.  His goal is build stronger joints in addition to controlling mobility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eazy (Dec 9, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Hopefully I can return to the gym next weeks and start off slowly.


How is your recovery coming?

Did you return to the gym?


----------



## Pooh6369 (Dec 9, 2021)

Will be 7 weeks this Monday. Officially off the sling, Dr was adamant about no gym. Just resistance band work. I'm really having a hard time not grabbing a  light dumbbell and start doing high reps, just to get going.
  Another month I should be implementing some sort of weights again. 
  Patience and some common sense is in order, what's another month to heal. 
  Start rebuilding again


----------



## GSgator (Dec 9, 2021)

Is he having you go thru some sort of PT program or are you starting from a baseline and creating your own mobility/strength exercises?


----------



## WeightedDips512 (Dec 10, 2021)

I've torn both the rotator cuff and the bicep.  With the shoulder, the bad news is even with a partial tear you can be  down for quite a while and worst of all, if your like me and work out on it early, you can re-aggravate it. Be careful.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Dec 10, 2021)

GSgator said:


> Is he having you go thru some sort of PT program or are you starting from a baseline and creating your own mobility/strength exercises?


My own routine I found some good info on YouTube. Will post up in a day or so. 
  It's a workman's comp injury, they take so long to do anything. They put in 2 orders for PT, crickets from the workman's comp people.
  I originally got injured 9/11, after for weeks going to their Dr they sent in referrals to see the Ortho even put a stat on it heard nothing.
  So at week 4 I'm getting frustrated not returning call. I lawyer up, within less that a week got my MRI, they referred me to a great Ortho. So the MRI was in surgery in 48hrs. 
  The Dr saw me this past Monday, was happy with the range of motion, says PT is working, told him I was YouTubing my PT. Has happy with the progress, but called the Insurance to complain about me doing my own PT.


----------



## GSgator (Dec 10, 2021)

Damn that’s shitty. My shoulder injury was work related but I’ve heard so many story’s just like yours. So I decided to just use my insurance and get it done. That’s awesome your being proactive don’t want to lose that range of motion.


----------

